# Need help with wiring



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I hope you guys can help me.

I have a 20v. model motoring transformer, aurora lock & joiner power track with 4 screws, and model motoring steering wheel controllers with brake button and forward and reverse switch. 
my question is how do I wire it to work. Thanks in advance:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*power pack*

hey if u want to know how to wire that thing bring it to the hobbie shop in dyer ssunday at 11 am we will show how to wire it big race and bearsox said to show up and we will help u wire it after the races look at the post in races at park lane honda27


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/tj2wb.jsp

Try above.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

sorry, I can't make to park lane sunday. I have my great nephew's B-day party to go to.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Illinislotfan said:


> http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/tj2wb.jsp
> 
> Try above. Click on wiring diagrams at left. Scroll down to one you need.


 
Thanks,:wave: I will give those a try :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This was how I got mine set up:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Rainbow spaghetti!!!!!! Yummy!!!


----------

